# First time with Room EQ Wizard, a graph!



## Stevevossum (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I need help understanding the measurement I just took in my recording studio. It looks like I'm in pretty good shape until the high end, compared to other graphs I've seen, but I'm not sure. 

Any info or advice/insight would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

Steve Voss


----------



## Stevevossum (Sep 27, 2013)

I used an ECM8000 through my Zoom H4n as USB interface, because my Profire 2626 wasn't working properly with the software. I didn't have a loop going through the H4n. Also, I didn't load the calibration file for the ECM8000 that I saw on this website. 

Have I done it completely wrong?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Steve,

Something’s wrong, that doesn’t look like a frequency response graph.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Stevevossum (Sep 27, 2013)

What is it if not a frequency response graph? There are frequencies and decibels and plots. Am I missing something further? 

I followed the instructions of the youtube video with 62k views (This forum wouldn't let me post the link?). 

Let me know my error! Not sure if I've done this right. 


Steve


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Stevevossum said:


> What is it if not a frequency response graph? There are frequencies and decibels and plots. Am I missing something further?


It’s common for an unsmoothed graph to show raggedness, or comb filtering, in the upper frequencies. This is a rather poor description, but since comb filtering is essentially minute _cancellations_, it should appear on a graph _downward_ of the main trend in response, as we see in the graph below:










The strange thing about your graph is that the “comb filtering” is both above and below – which defies acoustical physics and therefore can’t be right. Maybe John will weigh in and let us know what the problem is.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Steve,
Possibly a room measurement may have been accidentally loaded as a soundcard calibration?

To check this out just use the "Change Cal..." in the measurement panel to clear the soundcard cal from that measurement. We can then see if it looks more normal.

You could instead just click the box at the bottom of the chart to see the plot of the soundcard cal right on the chart.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

jtalden said:


> Possibly a room measurement may have been accidentally loaded as a soundcard calibration?


That's the most likely explanation for a plot like that.


----------

